# NEW version of ShengShou 4x4 ?



## mati1242 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all !
Recently I was viewing the chinese mf8 forum, and I found this photo:

http://bbs.mf8-china.com/data/attachment/forum/201307/30/0902467fyxfrfwuc5rm21a.png

I think this is the new version of the SS 4x4 which may be a lot better than previous versions or worse because of how the pieces look.
In the background you can see the blurred red box with window which is characteristic for SS cubes.

The pieces are a lot more rounded, and the design is a little different - reminds me of a LunHui 3x3.
I'm curious about this one


----------



## windhero (Jul 30, 2013)

Hmm this looks really different. I wonder how the inner pieces are done.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't think I'll be getting this. <3 V-cube 4


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 30, 2013)

Will somebody PLEASEEE think of the children..... and get rid of those annoying internals -.-


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, this one seems like a much bigger version jump than usual, so it might be worth an upgrade even for us v5 owners. Looks really interesting.


----------



## windhero (Jul 30, 2013)

Hopefully it works great out of the box because modding this one seems to be a bit more of a challenge.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2013)

Nickname: the golf ball


----------



## EMI (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks good, I'm getting this

I like how it seems to be "pre-modified"


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 30, 2013)

Before I opened this thread I thought, "Oh great, shengshou made another minor change that doesn't make much of a difference."

I think I was wrong. This looks like a big jump.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 30, 2013)

This looks pretty promising. I wonder if it's part of that new jiguang line that shengshou is producing that is supposed to be better than their normal cubes.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 30, 2013)

I remember seeing someone post that same photo on FaceBook about 3 months ago


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 30, 2013)

It does have a golf ball look... I wonder if those spots would eat up lube or if they will catch or what.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 30, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> It does have a golf ball look... I wonder if those spots would eat up lube or if they will catch or what.



After watching the Sci and Discovery channel on TV I now know why there are the holes(dimples) on a Golf ball. The Holes help the ball fly faster and make it less air resistance. I don't know how it will affect this 4x4.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> After watching the Sci and Discovery channel on TV I now know why there are the holes(dimples) on a Golf ball. The Holes help the ball fly faster and make it less air resistance. I don't know how it will affect this 4x4.



Yes, yes... but this is not a golf ball flying through the air. This is on the internals of a cube. I think the greater factor is friction, not air resistance.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 30, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Yes, yes... but this is not a golf ball flying through the air. This is on the internals of a cube. I think the greater factor is friction, not air resistance.



I know that but it might hep make it faster and smother.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh.. now this looks promising indeed. Wait and see!


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 30, 2013)

Well technically air resistance is friction I think.

But I know what you're talking about,.


----------



## solvelecewbe (Jul 30, 2013)

Wouldn't the dimples reduce surface area therefore reduce friction and making the cube faster?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 30, 2013)

solvelecewbe said:


> Wouldn't the dimples reduce surface area therefore reduce friction and making the cube faster?



I'm thinking the same thing


----------



## Florian (Jul 30, 2013)

looks interesting. Can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 30, 2013)

I would guess it will do the same as the huanying, if I recall correctly. Eat the lube. So we have to be careful to use the right lube for this thing, but I see potential alright. And I am already maru-only'ing the v-cube 4, so for me that wouldn't be a change in routine heh.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jul 30, 2013)

The HuanYing doesn't need lube, read the sign, "Don't feed the cube" it says  It's a good idea lubing the core though, but I have not experienced "lube eating" from that. Now OnT, don't put lube in the holes?


----------



## Chree (Jul 30, 2013)

I think I'm more excited by the fact that it's pre-Florian'ed-ish. That's the only thing I thought was wrong with the v5.

But I think I'll wait to see some reviews before I nab this one. I got burned with the WitTwo v2.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 30, 2013)

Chree said:


> I think I'm more excited by the fact that it's pre-Florian'ed-ish. That's the only thing I thought was wrong with the v5.
> 
> But I think I'll wait to see some reviews before I nab this one. I got burned with the WitTwo v2.



What dose the WitTwo have to do with this 4x4?


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 31, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> What dose the WitTwo have to do with this 4x4?



It sounds like he bought the V2 without waiting for a review, he will not do the same with this 4x4.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> It sounds like he bought the V2 without waiting for a review, he will not do the same with this 4x4.



That makes sense.


----------



## kfischer0924 (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been talking to my friend. If you look at the URL, it's pretty obvious this is an MF8 link. My friend and I think MF8 is making a new 4x4 separate from Dayan. If this is true, and it out-performs ShengShou, I'd hope that MF8 has a competitive price, otherwise there's a good chance people will stick to SS.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Jul 31, 2013)

I did.


Michael Womack said:


> I remember seeing someone post that same photo on FaceBook about 3 months ago


----------



## YddEd (Jul 31, 2013)

kfischer0924 said:


> I've been talking to my friend. If you look at the URL, it's pretty obvious this is an MF8 link. My friend and I think MF8 is making a new 4x4 separate from Dayan. If this is true, and it out-performs ShengShou, I'd hope that MF8 has a competitive price, otherwise there's a good chance people will stick to SS.


It has a MF8 link, yeah. They also have a forum where chinese designers or whatever post whatever new cube they're producing.


----------



## Sarge (Jul 31, 2013)

YddEd said:


> It has a MF8 link, yeah. They also have a forum where chinese designers or whatever post whatever new cube they're producing.



Oh. That would explain the "New ShaungRen" post from the site as well. Huh. Didn't know. (I was that friend he was talking to)


----------



## Sarge (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope this thing comes out soon, as I just ruined my 4x4 and I'd really like a new one.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

CubeorCubes said:


> I did.



I knew it.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jul 31, 2013)

looks a lot like a lunhui 4x4 in the way that the other versions were like a guhong 4x4. I hope the new corner design will reduce corner twists. and the dimples look to me like a sturdier version of the "track" mechanism, or at least another application of the same idea


----------



## Chree (Jul 31, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> It sounds like he bought the V2 without waiting for a review, he will not do the same with this 4x4.



Preeeeecisely.

It seems like 4x4s are really difficult to nail down, and this is a pretty extensive overhaul. I'll keep my hopes high but my expectations low on this one.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

Chree said:


> Preeeeecisely.
> 
> It seems like 4x4s are really difficult to nail down, and this is a pretty extensive overhaul. I'll keep my hopes high but my expectations low on this one.



Sometimes I see a puzzle online that I want to buy I look for a review on it and can't find one or its not in a language that I can't understand.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 31, 2013)

Then you wait a while longer until one does appear


----------

